# THE PPCLI MUSEUM - REQUEST FOR ASSISTANCE: MODERN OPERATIONS EXHIBITS



## PPCLI Museum (26 Oct 2009)

THE PPCLI MUSEUM – MODERN OPERATIONS EXHIBITS

1.	The period since the end of the Korean War represents more than half of the history of the PPCLI.  It includes NATO Service in Germany; Peacekeeping missions in Cyprus, Croatia, Bosnia and Kosovo and combat operations in Afghanistan.  Considering the significance, pace and intensity of modern operations, this period is not very well represented by the current configuration of the PPCLI Museum.   

2.	The gallery of the PPCLI Museum will undergo a complete renovation prior to the 100th anniversary of the Regiment in 2014.  The intent is to develop new exhibits that will display and interpret the Regiment’s modern history, and honour the commitment, accomplishments and sacrifices of Patricias of all eras. 

3.	It is the objects and artefacts in our collection that permit the Museum to bring to life the stories of the PPCLI.  The Museum holds an extremely rich and diverse collection of artefacts from the First and Second World Wars and Korea, enabling a detailed interpretation of the considerable contribution of Patricias during those conflicts.  Unfortunately, the museum is in possession of very few interesting objects that can facilitate an exhibit that explains what it means to be a Patricia on any of the Regiment’s recent operations.

4.	If you have items that you think would help the PPCLI Museum in its mission to preserve, perpetuate and promote the history, traditions and heritage of the Regiment, please contact me to learn how to donate artefacts to the Museum.  Thank you in advance for your assistance.

Respectfully,


Warrant Officer Patrick Tower, SMV, CD
General Manager
Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
Museum & Archives

Phone:	(403) 974-2860
Fax:   	(403) 974-2864

Email:	gm.museum@ppcli.com

Mail:	PPCLI Museum & Archives
4520 Crowchild Trail SW
Calgary, AB T2T 5J4


----------

